# Local Tesla Storefront and Service Center



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

So today I decided to drive up to Jacksonville (FL) which is about an hour from me, and check out the Tesla Store Front, as well as the Tesla Service Center which is a few miles down the road. 

The store front was kind of a joke... It's just a small corner of the building with one car inside (a red model Y), and a bunch of wall displays for paint an interior colors. The first guy was pretty nice, and I advised him I owned a Tesla and was just checking out the store with my friend. I was showing her some things on the Y, and a second customer advisor came over and yelled at me for not closing the Frunk the way he does. :laughing:

I wanted to go to the service center to see if they had the charge port ECU so I can upgrade my 18 to CCS1 support. The counter girl advised me they don't have a retail parts department, and I have to email their parts guy with a request. :neutral:

But I will admit, the service center was more useful to look at cars than the store front. There were a ton of cars in the parking lot, so I still got to show my friend a bunch of different models.

Being an automotive master tech, who's also worked at dealerships, it's really strange to me the way Tesla operates.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yep, that's pretty much what a store and service center looks like. nothing special. And yes, if you want to see different cars, the parking lot of a delivery/service center is the best option.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

went to the local center last Sunday. Front section of the parking lot was signed as being for test drive vehicles - there were a few Y and a few 3 in there. 

But when we went in, the sales person said they are no longer doing test drives....


----------

